# intermittent drivers window problem



## rich_31 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi

Im hoping somebody can help me before i have to go to the main dealers!!

Got an intermittent drivers window problem... started about 6 months ago where the window would shut but when you got out of the car it would go down a few inches and not go back up, but if you open the door and switched the ignition on and pressed the button to close the window it would shut fully when you closed the door again... manageable but not great. It did however start to get worse and worse where it eventually locked up and the window wouldn't go up or down so i decided to take the door panel off to have a look. I checked the regulator and cables and they looked ok, took the motor off and replaced which worked once (first time) and then the problem has started again.. not fully closing when you shut the door. If you leave it for 20-30 mins i can use the window again up and down until i switch the car off and close the door :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably the microswitch in the door lock, but check the cables in the door hinge rubber bellows for damage insulation/breakage.
Don't shut doors with keys inside as you are likely to get locked out.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## rich_31 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Probably the microswitch in the door lock, but check the cables in the door hinge rubber bellows for damage insulation/breakage.
> Don't shut doors with keys inside as you are likely to get locked out.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for the reply, I've had a look at the wiring through the hinges and can't see anything. Will have another look though. Do the windows have separate relays? Seems like something is switching the window off and back on so maybe the micro switch is the culprit. But the lights and buzzer still come on and everything else on the drivers door too


----------



## rich_31 (Sep 7, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------

